# Raspberry comme recepteur Airplay



## vladd (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis acheté un raspberry model B avec l'OS wheezy préinstallé sur la carte SD et je me suis lancé dans le tuto Macg: 
http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/132041/macberry-pi-utiliser-un-raspberry-pi-comme-recepteur-airplay

Mais voila après avoir tout suivi a la lettre ( ou peut être pas, vu que je suis là ! ), je ne suis dans l'incapacité de voir réseau AirPlay créé par le raspberry.

Alors je me dis que c'est peut être à cause de ma clef Wifi: http://www.edimax.co.uk/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=280&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44
Car c'est la chose qui n'est pas expliqué dans le tuto Macg et c'est dommage.


En tout cas je suis coincé, donc si certains on des idées j'en serai ravi et si je dois acheter une autre clef wifi pour que ça fonctionne direct, je préfère ça pour pas trop me casser la tête.

Merci d'avance
Vlàdd


----------



## Le Baron (21 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Je suis aussi dans cette situation.

Mon imprimante n'est pas détectée dans CUPS.

Mon imprimante Canon MG 5250 en wifi.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Avril 2013)

moi je l'utilise avec XBMC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51XROTZjeVg


----------



## Le Baron (21 Avril 2013)

Y aurait il un moyen de recommencer le procédure AirPrint ? 

merci 


LE Baron &#128526;


----------



## vladd (26 Avril 2013)

Problème résolu pour ma part c'était en effet la Dongle wifi qui était en cause,
J'ai reçu celle ci: http://www.amazon.fr/WL-USB-Edimax-...OX48/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1366560102&sr=8-2

Tout fonctionne nikel


----------

